# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  [Seeking Participants]Lucid Dreaming Hub Starting Up!

## DreamScientist

[Edited the thread because it was plain stupid because i was really speeded  :Sad: ]

This thread is obvious.
Basically we will be researching about powers!
I mean in a lucid dream EVERYTHING is possible, everything in a LD is just a Definition!
All powers should be possible!
Just test different powers and if you are successful post the power on this thread!
this thread could also give people Ideas for powers to test!

[Powers Confirmed]
Flying ("ofc..its the first thing you do!")
Telekenesis ("Yes..some dude said he could do it, REALISTICLY!(congratz to you!)")
Super Screaming("Dont know where i heard that...some thread on DV though")
Creation("it is possible with effort or maybe training")
Deletion("it is also possible")
Teleportation.
Shape Shifting!

----------


## Indeed

That's great and all, but aren't there already plenty of places on this site for that sort of information?

----------


## DreamScientist

> That's great and all, but aren't there already plenty of places on this site for that sort of information?



Ofcourse, but they usually die, and some of them dont even research the information
that they have recieved!
//Dream Scientist

----------


## DreamScientist

[NEWS]
Yesterday I was scanning the forums for Dream Characters and all of a sudden I had a brain storm, in your dreams if your DCs reflect you then shouldn't you also be a DC?

Like when you enter lucidity you assume the form of a DC?
This would explain the Mirror Phenomena(doesnt happen to everyone, I Know. It is common however).

Incase you dont know the Mirror Phenomena is when you see someone in the mirror
thats not you(monsters, etc etc).

Then i realized what if you could swap between DCs?
Take this for an instance: You are being chased by a monster and then you somehow swap and now you are chasing yourself!

Strange but just a weird thought.
Someone test this for me, please i cant lucid dream this week I cant WILD as my alarm sounds like A screaming banshee  :Sad: .

Oh yeah, this theory might be unlikely because when you look at yourself you see you.
But on the other hand it might just be an illusion because you "know" you are you in the dream.

----------


## moSh

> Think of this project as a hub of information!
> 
> Basically what I will be doing is posting valuable information collected by lucid dreamers on this thread.



I thought that was the general purpose of this site.

----------


## DreamScientist

> I thought that was the general purpose of this site.



I Was really speeded changing thread content!

----------


## Saizo

So far I have done: teleportation, levitation, telekinesis, psychokinesis, energy manipulation (rarely), walking between dimensions (in just one dream though), and ripping the fabric of space-time to open a gateway to another world (once).

----------

